# 1979 Schwinn Varsity Mini ?



## alvl1936 (Jul 31, 2019)

i have a 1979 Schwinn Varsity With 24" Wheels 16" seat post , was wondering how Collectable and mabey value when i decide to sell , it seams to be pretty much original & rides excellent , thanks for your feedback .


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 31, 2019)

Here is a mens version that sold recently. Probably sold lower than normal because pick-up only. Pick-up only narrows your pool of buyers significantly. Ladies versions aren't as valuable as the mens. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Va...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here is a mens that has been up there since Oct 2018. They probably started out high and have been reducing, reducing, reducing and still not selling (and can be shipped). 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-VA...KE-VINTAGE-SUNSET-ORANGE-BICYCLE/173546982930


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 31, 2019)

$50 on a really good day if you are lucky.  Roger


----------



## alvl1936 (Jul 31, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> $50 on a really good day if you are lucky.  Roger



i will put it back in storage 1st thanks


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 1, 2019)

I didn't say that because I wanted it but to give you an honest opinion.  I once bought one for my daughter in real nice condition and and paid $10.  Roger


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 2, 2019)

depending on location..Here its a 75.00 - 95.00 easy. It is sharp. Being from a college town these older bikes sell.


----------



## alvl1936 (Aug 3, 2019)

jimsbeercans said:


> depending on location..Here its a 75.00 - 95.00 easy. It is sharp. Being from a college town these older bikes sell.



appreciate your input & yes i'm in a college town if i decide to sell .


----------



## Tim s (Oct 19, 2019)

I have been looking for a bicentennial (1976) girls varsity Jr for about a year. I have the boys bicentennial varsity Jr version. The thing that sticks out about these is the weight. If you rode one of these as a kid you either already had good thigh muscles or you were going to have some soon. Your blue one is in beautiful condition if you like it keep it no matter what it’s worth. Tim


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 19, 2019)

Just got this recently...................$90.00   off Craigslist                 Yours , and mine seem to be in about the same shape.    $60.00 to $100.00 where I live .


----------



## Tim s (Oct 20, 2019)

The curved top tube makes it look fast just sitting there. What year is your bike? Tim


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 20, 2019)

The bike looks to be in terrific condition but 1, it's a girl in a almost exclusive men's market, and 2, very hard to sell any Schwinn like this, 24 or 26-27 for what seems collectible or higher value.  So, unless ya got 25-50 years of storage space......  They're worth is just a used rider without much of a market. Sad but true: Schwinn totally blew it  with their  heavy road bikes.. Plus, unless their light import road bike is in the top line US Made paramount or imported Voyager, very tough resale too. Maybe consider a 20" if you can find one in this condition, as a keeper. Maybe..


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Oct 20, 2019)

Tim s said:


> The curved top tube makes it look fast just sitting there. What year is your bike? Tim





                      It's a Camel  Back Style ,   Model 117 (  17 "  Frame  )      Serial Number put's it as Built in April of  1978                1978 Catalog shows ALL the Varsity's at $146.95    With a choice of 5 Frame sizes  17 " - 20 " - 22 " - 24 "  AND  26"       The Camel Back being the Lowest seat height  ( For shorter riders  - I presume )    I looked through SEVERAL  Schwinn Catalog's , and found NOT ONE picture of the Camel Back Varsity - - - - - - - -but , they are listed ( By Frame size )      Nice line up you have there .    Ride Safe .


----------

